# Fox baiting



## valleyboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Here in Wales, UK, I bait foxes regulary, by placing fish oil (sardines) in my chosen place. I also use a fluid mixture that's made from boiled horse hooves. The recipe was given to me by a Canadian, who uses this method.
When used, the smell certainly brings in the foxes,and has never failed to do so.

Regards
Steve.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think anything thats dead and smells will bring a fox in. Never tried fish.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My dogs go crazy over hoof trimmings. Never gave it a thought for foxes. Great idea !!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Where do you get horse hoofs and how do you cook them? I am trying to call anything in and a target animal would be nice.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm thinking its the cuttings from after a fresh set of shoe's are put on the horse Barry.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess you would need to know a farrier...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be a good place to start, although I wonder if cow hooves would substitute. They are readily available at the pet store.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> I guess you would need to know a farrier...


This would be my first stop....I bet if you pay him/her a small fee they would be willing to save all thier trimmings....heck...I might do it.

Never tried a lure like that. One never knows. I tend to use pee.

What do you use for bait though ? Once you have thier attention you got to purswade them into digging.

BTW...I never welcomed you this is the first post I saw from you...Glad to see another from your way.

Tell me...do you wear tweed also ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:







:roflmao:


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Tell me...do you wear tweed also ?


Brian why ask that?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Just currious as to the hunting trend. It was an honest simple quesiton.

I never even see tweed for sale here even in the yuppy catalogs. But I am sure many of you Brits wear it .. personally I think we are jellous.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Brian but just because he's from the UK doesn't mean he shoots driven game or stalks deer on the hill as thats the only time I wear a tweed shooting suit! You don't really think its what everyone over here walks round in do you!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doh !! Those trimmings stink to high hell before they're cooked. Can't imagine what they smell like after.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good one Don. That must have taken you quite a while to get all those little drunk fellas lined up like that.lol.









Olds timers have been using horse hoof trim'ins for years---heck, thats one of the things my grandpappy taught me when I was 6 or 7 years old. They work great for coyote/wolf sets. I'll give ya a bit of a hint---horse hoof for bait or lure must be sun rendered NOT boiled. Don't forget to throw the frog of the hoof in there too.

You guys think'in about using cow hoof will be check'in lots of empty traps.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site, Steve. Great to see another person from the UK!

Don't mind the guys and all of the jokes. There are a good group of people out here and they love to give everyone a bunch of crap. That only means we like you. If we didn't, we wouldn't even talk to you.









Hope to see you around more!



valleyboy said:


> Hi everyone. Here in Wales, UK, I bait foxes regulary, by placing fish oil (sardines) in my chosen place. I also use a fluid mixture that's made from boiled horse hooves. The recipe was given to me by a Canadian, who uses this method.
> When used, the smell certainly brings in the foxes,and has never failed to do so.
> 
> Regards
> Steve.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You don't really think its what everyone over here walks round in do you!?


It sounds like that's exactly what he thinks.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Good one Don. That must have taken you quite a while to get all those little drunk fellas lined up like that.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sun rendered huh..ok easy enough, how much hoof n frog to how much water and how long in the sun ?

Thank you Dave, good to have a trapper here.

Hey Tom .... How many horses did you say you have ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sixteen so far. Need one ? LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

NO !

I enjoy horses, I like horses, I raised horse, and I am done with horses.

Can you save the trimmings if you are not going to use them ?

BTW...the MTA is on the 18th interested in going ? pm me if you are


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sure. Anytime.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a quart jar and add hoof & frog parts cut to 1/2" to 1" long. Fill the jar a little over half way with trimm'ins and 3/4 water. Don't use tap (city) water or purified store water. You gotta use well or spring water if you want a good clean lure. Make a small hole in the jar lid so the sauce can breath and be sure to cover the hole with cheese cloth or something to keep bugs out. Put the jar somewhere sunny for a couple of months and let it cook. You'll have to add water every now and then to keep the hoof parts covered.

The brownish/black stuff float'in on the surface is the lure. The darker it is---the better the lure. Skim off the lure and put it in some kind of clean (boiled) GLASS container. Add more water to the jar and make another batch.

Hey Steve---what do you mix with your hoof oil. I use it strait when I'm targeting yotes. I did make a batch with a little beaver castor and I couldn't keep the grey fox outta my traps. Sometimes I'll mix in some glycol for when it goes subzero up here in these rocky mountains.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

16 ?? Man that's a lot of apples.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 16 ?? Man that's a lot of apples.


Thats a lot of horse $hit too Don!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And a lot of work too ! I had four and that kept me busy.

Tom...who ever is trimming your horses hoves please ask them to save the trimmings and frogs for me...and if they would like to save em from other places let them know I would appreciate it and will compensate them.

Thank you Dave that is about what I was thinking...how many fillings of water should I expect to put into the jar. Do I dump it out after skimming ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You just need to keep an eye on it and add a little water when it gets down to the top of the trimm'ins. Don't dump the water out after collecting the lure---just add about an inch more water and put the lid back on and make more lure.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Kinda like making fish oil


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You got it fella.







Pretty simple if you give it a little thought.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm...I was going to get on making my fish oil soon. what if I mixed them ?? hmmm...nah.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It must just be me---but I wouldn't be mix'in them or you'll probaly start grtt'in every skunk and grinner in the country foul'in your traps.

Target animals---your catch % will go up.


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 4, 2011)

knapper said:


> Where do you get horse hoofs and how do you cook them? I am trying to call anything in and a target animal would be nice.


If you know anyone with horses, they should b in contact with a Farrier. I get my horse hoof clippings from a local stable. The best part of the hoof, for boiling, is the frog (the centre on the hoof) All I do is place a load of them in a galvanised bucket, add some clean water, and boil them for about an hour. Once done, pour the liquid into airtight plastic bottles, and leave for a few weeks to ferment. if you can leave it in a warm place, like out in the sun, then even better. Make sure you boil this stuff outdoors, as it sure does smell. When setting out bait, I pour some of the liquid around the area that I want to bring the fox into. It has never failed yet.
Steve.


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 4, 2011)

On a call said:


> This would be my first stop....I bet if you pay him/her a small fee they would be willing to save all thier trimmings....heck...I might do it.
> 
> Never tried a lure like that. One never knows. I tend to use pee.
> 
> ...


Ha! No I NEVER wear tweed. Although I do a bit of deer stalking, tweed is not for me. It's a myth that everyone who shoots grouse/deer, wears tweed.


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 4, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I use a quart jar and add hoof & frog parts cut to 1/2" to 1" long. Fill the jar a little over half way with trimm'ins and 3/4 water. Don't use tap (city) water or purified store water. You gotta use well or spring water if you want a good clean lure. Make a small hole in the jar lid so the sauce can breath and be sure to cover the hole with cheese cloth or something to keep bugs out. Put the jar somewhere sunny for a couple of months and let it cook. You'll have to add water every now and then to keep the hoof parts covered.
> 
> The brownish/black stuff float'in on the surface is the lure. The darker it is---the better the lure. Skim off the lure and put it in some kind of clean (boiled) GLASS container. Add more water to the jar and make another batch.
> 
> Hey Steve---what do you mix with your hoof oil. I use it strait when I'm targeting yotes. I did make a batch with a little beaver castor and I couldn't keep the grey fox outta my traps. Sometimes I'll mix in some glycol for when it goes subzero up here in these rocky mountains.


I never aadd anything to the liquid, and have found that by boiling the hooves first, it helps to release the 'smelly stuff' more quickly. I bottle it in airtight plastic containers, and leave it ferment in a warm place for a few weeks.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Steve thank you Dave...if I am able to obtain enough trimmings and frogs I will try both methods of rendering.

Dave I thought the same thing about mixing fish oil in....kinda a mess of smells. And I do not need grinners or La pew in my trapps when a fox could be there.

Tom...I will be calling you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

valleyboy said:


> Ha! No I NEVER wear tweed. Although I do a bit of deer stalking, tweed is not for me. It's a myth that everyone who shoots grouse/deer, wears tweed.


Go to the top shoots and thats all you'll see along with some musto type clothing Steve, little walk about days may well allow camo but not your top end shoots and most stalkers out on the hill will be wearing the estates own tweed pattern.


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Go to the top shoots and thats all you'll see along with some musto type clothing Steve, little walk about days may well allow camo but not your top end shoots and most stalkers out on the hill will be wearing the estates own tweed pattern.


Hi Matt. I agree mate. When stalking, I use the Musto type clothing as you've mentioned.
I have used camo before though, on a small permission I have in Wiltshire, when I was after Muntjac. 
I don't do stalking as much as I wish I could, but mainly concentrate on our vermin. At the moment, Crows are at the top of my list!

Steve.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Blasting crows is a good time if you have alot of them!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

valleyboy said:


> Hi Matt. I agree mate. When stalking, I use the Musto type clothing as you've mentioned.
> I have used camo before though, on a small permission I have in Wiltshire, when I was after Muntjac.
> I don't do stalking as much as I wish I could, but mainly concentrate on our vermin. At the moment, Crows are at the top of my list!
> 
> Steve.


I would also go on to say that most gillies and river keepers will wear tweed when guiding clients salmon and trout fishing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tradition...it is a good thing !

I am for it all the way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

By gillies you mean a guide correct, I believe I've read it used in that context.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes thats what a river guide is called a gillie.


----------

